# How Would You Fix the Spurs?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Can the resignings of Danny Green, Boris Diaw, and Tim Duncan possibly get the Spurs into the Finals this season?

It appears as if San Antonio is backing off of their pursuit of a DeJuan Blair trade. Would you trade him? What would you be trying to get back?

What will new signee Nando de Colo bring to this team?

Is Tony Parker a top 10 PG in this league? Can he be the leading scorer on a championship team again?

Does this team need to make a trade at this time?

Do you see an amnesty candidate on this roster?

Is Gary Neal the right guy to lead the bench unit?

Do you think 2nd round pick Marcus Denmon will make this team?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/san_antonio.htm


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This thread certainly didn't gain much traction. I guess that might be because nothing really changed for this team. Their top 12 will probably remain the same with the possibility of newcomer Nando de Colo stealing some of Danny Green or Dejuan Blair's minutes.

*PG Tony Parker*/Gary Neal/Patty Mills
*SG Danny Green (or Nando de Colo)*/Manu Ginobili
*SF Kawhi Leonard*/Stephen Jackson
*PF Boris Diaw*/Matt Bonner/Dejuan Blair
*C Tim Duncan*/Tiago Splitter

Looks like another ho-hum 60 wins to me.


----------

